# Irritation with Cyclogest



## spell (May 27, 2008)

Hello,

I'm 5 weeks pregnant after having my first IVF cycle.  Yipeeee!

However, I have been told to use two 400mg cyclogest pessaries until 12 weeks.  The problem is that I have been using in my backpassage, and it has resulted in major itching / inflammation.  I spoke to my nurse and she told me that I could use in my vagina, which I have been doing for three days now.  However, what I'm finding now it that the it's starting to irritate there as well.  The backpassage hasn't cleared up either!!  Any recommendations as it's driving me crazy!!

Thank you and sorry for the in depth descriptions!

Spell.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spell,

Many congrats on the BFP  

Not sure what's happening here   Sounds like some sort of reaction? Speak to clinic to get alternative form of progesterone and see the GP to get things checked out down below and treated

Hope it clears up soon
Maz x


----------

